# JL audio 10W6v2-D4 Vs. 12W6v2-D4...



## deano (Oct 29, 2010)

I have ordered a custom sub enclosure designed for a 10" woofer. It has .82 cu ft of air volume.

I'm sure the 10W6v2-D4 would fit and sound good in it. Its specs recommend a .65 cu ft sealed enclosure. 

However a 12" 12W6v2-D4 is available for close to the same price. Its specs recommend a 1.25 cu ft sealed enclosure. Would modyfying and stuffing the 12" woofer into a smaller box result in better or worse bass?

I'm interested in tight clean bass. Not into Rap at all.

What do you guys think?

Dean


----------



## DrunkenDangler (Dec 5, 2010)

I would go with 10 I will be buying me one soon.


----------



## deano (Oct 29, 2010)

Bump,

Really? No techinical info on this forum?


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

For the typeof music you like the 10" woudl work just fine if you cross it at 50-65 hz then have you midbass crossed at around 75 hz

I myself like clean tight bass 8" or 10" typically do the job


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

deano said:


> Bump,
> 
> Really? No techinical info on this forum?


This is ton of technical info on this forum, unfortunately for you its been given already....a search might be beneficial


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

rjcastr said:


> For the typeof music you like the 10" woudl work just fine if you cross it at 50-65 hz then have you midbass crossed at around 75 hz
> 
> I myself like clean tight bass 8" or 10" typically do the job


Not trying to be ruse but are you saying that 12" woofers and bigger don't perform clean tight bass?


----------



## deano (Oct 29, 2010)

I am looking for clean, tight, and deep base. Deeper the better. 

The Enclosure I just ordred for my 5 series BMW has a volume of *.82 cu ft.*For what its worth, I have a pair of 8" midbase woofers under the front seats.


My question is which sub will provide the deepest cleanest base in this enclosure:

A ten (10W6v2-D4 ) Crutchfield lists a *.625 cu ft* sealed enclosure, or....

A 12 (12W6v2-D4 ) that Crutchfield lists a *1.25 cu ft *sealed enclosure?

Will a 12" sub in a box smaller than recommened enclosure sound better/deeper than a 10" sub in an enclosure that is alittle closer or slightly larger than the recommended volume?


----------



## bluecavi28 (Feb 19, 2008)

deano said:


> I am looking for clean, tight, and deep base. Deeper the better.
> 
> The Enclosure I just ordred for my 5 series BMW has a volume of *.82 cu ft.*For what its worth, I have a pair of 8" midbase woofers under the front seats.
> 
> ...



The 10w6v2 will work much better in the enclosure you have chosen. I wouldn't run a 12w6v2 in an enclosure smaller than 1 cu ft. with 1.34 being optimum for it (1.25 after sub displacement) and even 1 cu ft is a hair to boomy for the 12. The 10w6 will be right at home in your enclosure.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

With your internal volume, 10" no question 

JL's recommendations are usually a bit shy and their subs usually works best in bigger enclosures, therefore the 12" would probably need closer to 1.5cuft. 

Kelvin


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> With your internal volume, 10" no question
> 
> JL's recommendations are usually a bit shy and their subs usually works best in bigger enclosures, therefore the 12" would probably need closer to 1.5cuft.
> 
> Kelvin


This ^^^ WinISD actually recommends the 10W6V2 in a 0.9 cu.ft. enclosure for that optimum QTC of 0.707 - I am currently running mine in a .76 cu.ft. enclosure and it has real nice bass output, very clean, musical, and detailed. But can get down and dirty when asked to.


----------



## deano (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you Gentlemen!


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

I just bought a 10w6v2
I love it. I use a sealed about .75 and I think it is big enough.
How many watts do you plan to push it? I run 400 watts plan to upgrade to 500 watts.
I think that is really pushing the sub.
Bigger box would make it sound deeper but smaller would give it a boost around 100 hz
According to the parameters if using a Q of .707 you can go as big as 0.9 cuf but nothing bigger than that.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

mdechgan said:


> I just bought a 10w6v2
> I love it. I use a sealed about .75 and I think it is big enough.
> How many watts do you plan to push it? * I run 400 watts plan to upgrade to 500 watts.*
> I think that is really pushing the sub.
> ...


No offense, but why "upgrade" from 400 watts RMS to 500 watts RMS? Keeping all other things constant, that would be an inaudible difference.


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> No offense, but why "upgrade" from 400 watts RMS to 500 watts RMS? Keeping all other things constant, that would be an inaudible difference.


Audibly no difference. But the amp clipping lights are on when the bass peaks.
I am currently using a zapco C2K 2.0x bridge mono into 2 ohms. 400 watts that is what the specs says. I blew fuses twice now.

My old amp xtant 1001d 500 watts @ 2 ohms was actually better.
ran cooler and never blew any fuses. However the amp was just too big to fit my install.

I should have bought a reference 500 instead of a C2k. One would think giving up 100 watts isn't much. But it really makes a difference between clipping, overheating and running cool.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Who knows, maybe it's your charging system that drops the voltage a bit too much on certain bass notes. 

Kelvin


----------



## 2500LSS (Dec 2, 2010)

If it means anything;


(both driven off the same 500/1 V2)


- I've had (2) 12W3 V2's in a (proper) sealed box that hit nice and tight, sold, upgraded...

- I now have (1) 12W6 V2 in a (proper) high output ported box, that goes both ways - it does play my Chronic 2001 CD, and rattle pictures off the wall, Inside my house - etc.,

...but it Also plays country, eagles, christmas music, opera, techno, oldies, I basically haven't thrown anything at the 12W6 that it has not thrown right back at me. 

Point being, my 12W6 has proven to be Extremely Virsitile; and I'm someone who's full throttle volume, any type of music my mood demands, nearly all the time I'm driving (which is a lot)

I know, though, on ALL COUNTS (W1, W3, W6. W7, etc etc) They Must Be In the Correct Enclosure to achieve maximum sound.

I can't really comment on the 10W6; but I've been EXTREMELY happy with my 12W6


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I was less than thrilled with my 10w3v2s sealed in my Mustang and I replaced them with a 13w6v2 loaded stealthbox. After trying my cousin's 13w7 in my Mustang, I decided that I would only run the W6 or W7 line from JL Audio from this point forward IF I am going to run JL Audio.


----------



## deano (Oct 29, 2010)

Based on ghe feedback from this thread, I decided that a 10" sub would perform the best given the volume I'll have in the enclosure I just bought.

To make matters worse...based on by current budget, I just bought a 5-channel amp that will drive the sub with 250w @ 2ohms. This power range prompted me to buy the JL 10w3v3-2 instead of the 10w6. I got both at real budget prices. Up until recently I've heard only good things about the 10w's. I might have been dissuaded by the last post. I guess timing is everything. I've already spent about twice as much on my system as originally discussed wid da wife. I hope the 10w3 will suffice for a while. 

Merry XMAS or whatever you prefer.

Dean


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

250 watts is really no problem for the 10w6v2.
It is not like it will be under powered.
I really suggest you go with the 10w6v2 over the 10w3.
The money is worth it and you will definitely hear a difference.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

The W3 being more efficient (small difference I know) will make use of the power better than the W6. 

I'm sure you'll be happy with your choice. Just upgrade your amplifier when you have the funds and smile  

Kelvin


----------



## 2500LSS (Dec 2, 2010)

deano said:


> I've heard only good things about the 10w's. I might have been dissuaded by the last post. I guess timing is everything.



. . . . I wouldn't let the one person in the thread, who wasn't completely satisfied with a 10w3, ruin your day . . . . 

I'd guess he was just wanting More Bass than the 10w3 had to offer - who knows what he had for an enclosure, in what vehicle with what amp with what head unit with what wiring etc etc - so many variables; you just need to make sure yours is installed correctly, tuned properly and broken in HARD.

good luck, hope you love it


----------



## mdechgan (Dec 16, 2010)

Do subs and amps really have to be broken in?
Is it a really big difference between a broken in sub and non broken?


----------



## 2500LSS (Dec 2, 2010)

Amps - not so much.

Subs - sure do 

In my experience, I was able to turn my gains up a little and get a little more nut from every sub i've ever had - after I banged the hell out of them for a couple months.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Amps? Not sure 
Speakers? You don't need to have them break in. The suspension will loosen up by itself with day to day use. Better lows is to be expected once broken in. 

Kelvin


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I think you'll be happy with the 10W3. I've used one of those as well and it blends nicely.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

deano said:


> I am looking for clean, tight, and deep base. Deeper the better.
> 
> The Enclosure I just ordred for my 5 series BMW has a volume of *.82 cu ft.*For what its worth, I have a pair of 8" midbase woofers under the front seats.
> 
> ...


My experience has shown me , a larger box equals deep powerful bass.

If you are going small on box , I'd go small on sound level too , maybe a 6" sub will round out the frequencies for you.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

2500LSS said:


> . . . . I wouldn't let the one person in the thread, who wasn't completely satisfied with a 10w3, ruin your day . . . .
> 
> I'd guess he was just wanting More Bass than the 10w3 had to offer -


Sealed, small enclosure 10s just don't do it for me.



2500LSS said:


> who knows what he had for an enclosure, in what vehicle with what amp with what head unit with what wiring etc etc - so many variables;


Most of these factors are moot when a sealed 10" "subwoofer" models with a predicted F3 of 52 hz, or 60 Hz in the OP's case. Oh well, the OP said he wanted tight bass and he'll definitely get it with a 10w3!


----------

